# Army Painting Challenge - Entries August 2013



## humakt

Entries for August 2013

Asmodus 









emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









Imm0rtal Reaper 









infernalcaretaker 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









KjellThorngaard 









Mossy Toes 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok


----------

